# Monitor comparison Asus VX239H vs Dell P2414H VS Dell UltraSharp VS Samsung LS24E390HL



## Cvrk (Jun 3, 2016)

Here i am at the crossroads again. 
My monitor Asus  MX239H hdmi broken. Could not get fixed,so they got me my money back. 
Now i am looking to buy a new monitor fast.
Here are my options: 

Samsung Ls24e390hl
http://goo.gl/WaUMvb

Acer B246HLymdr  http://goo.gl/t470A4

Dell P2414H http://goo.gl/k7ftJo  Now this is a heavy deal. It has all 5 star reviews everywhere. It's so scary that nobody never has nothing bad to say about it.  The 8ms does not leave gosting behind. However it ONLY has a 2 million: 1 contrast dynamic. And the worst thing for me is the anti glare glass on it. As far as i'm concerned the "anti glare" is the devil when it comes to monitors. But the reviews are to good to ignore.

And finally the number 1. 
Asus VX239H http://goo.gl/M1Ho5F I know. But right until the hdmi whent bad the display image was flawless.
80 MILLION :1 contrast dynamic ,the 2011 AH-IPS technology and 5ms .

Sure i could go for the same Dell but the UltraSharp version http://goo.gl/IXYzsx It has 8 million:1 contrast .....it's a bad joke compared to the 80 million asus. But again on amazon this has huge good reviews. 
I am afraid of the anti glare so much, ....it's a hard decision.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 3, 2016)

Cross hatching ?? 








  this is not good!


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 4, 2016)

Do some reading on monitors review www.tftcentral.co.uk and www.prad.de you have misunderstood most of what those "specs" mean in real life. Most TN or IPS panels have a contrast ratio of about 800:1 only VA panels get to about 3000:1 those 1 billion to one ratio are pure marketing traps.
http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/samsung/ls24f350fh-24-inch-4ms-black-freesync/ if you don`t want height adjustment this is my suggestion, it has Freesync(if you have a compatible AMD card), PLS(IPS) panel at 1080p.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Dell P2414H http://goo.gl/k7ftJo Now this is a heavy deal. It has all 5 star reviews everywhere. It's so scary that nobody never has nothing bad to say about it. The 8ms does not leave gosting behind. However it ONLY has a 2 million: 1 contrast dynamic. And the worst thing for me is the anti glare glass on it. As far as i'm concerned the "anti glare" is the devil when it comes to monitors. But the reviews are to good to ignore.





Cvrk said:


> Cross hatching ??



I recently (got it this week in fact) bought a P2414H so I could make my TV for viewing only. I must say I don't have that crosshatching issue, and the colours are accurate, the display crisp, and the stand is wonderful. For a mid-level Dell its great, cheaper than the U series and still a great display. I noticed after I got mine that according to Amazon its an EOL model now - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EMB4KVI/?tag=tec06d-20 - and there is a replacement P2417H, so thats something to be aware of. 

The TFTCentral review of the P2414H is good, and you can download the calibrated ICC profile from them too: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_p2414h.htm


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 4, 2016)

I would like to say go for the Dell, but do notice that it doesn’t have a HDMI connector. Also my experience with the cheaper Dells is sort of hit and miss. It sometimes takes a few tries before you get a screen without any issues, but when you do it is amazing picture for the value.

So if you really need HDMI I would go with the Samsung. It’s got good reviews and overall seems to be the best pick amongst the bunch. No experience with it though.

You might also consider the X2483HSU:
http://www.emag.ro/monitor-iiyama-l...a-dvi-hdmi-usb-boxe-x2483hsu-b2/pd/DVWN73BBM/
I had the old version (B1) and I have to say that it was awesome, more so after calibration.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2016)

DELL Monitors are always very nice and last forever, 2nd option would be the Samsung


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2016)

5DVX0130 said:


> I would like to say go for the Dell, but do notice that it doesn’t have a HDMI connector. Also my experience with the cheaper Dells is sort of hit and miss. It sometimes takes a few tries before you get a screen without any issues, but when you do it is amazing picture for the value.
> 
> So if you really need HDMI I would go with the Samsung. It’s got good reviews and overall seems to be the best pick amongst the bunch. No experience with it though.
> 
> ...



I also stand by the higher end dells. I have one of the 2007 ultrashrps and its still kicking a$$. 
The lower ends ones are hit n miss. But i suppose the same could be said for many manufacturers.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 4, 2016)

I have the P2414 and while I like the monitor, it isn't as solidly built as my P2411 series was.  It feels/looks flimsier....although, the stand is still stout.  It's actually the stands on these that have always attracted me to Dell's monitors.  Starting with the same as jboydgolfers 2007 ultrasharp.  Probably still my favorite monitor to this day.

The P2414 has VGA, DVI, and DP...no HDMI.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 12, 2016)

In the end i got the Samsung S24E370D with FreeSync
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/it/monitor/led-monitor/LS24E370DL/EN
By the end of the year i will change my computer as well ,that includes a new graphics card that will have freesync.
I don't have time to play video games anymore. But if i will, at least it will be worth it . The way i see it, the freesync monitor is a future investment

It's to soon to tell, for a review. But so far the Asus MX has a more sharp image and more dark on the black . Compared to the Asus the Samsung is not so good.
It can go up to 75 Hz , witch i think it's amazing. And it has a eye saver mode. Basically it sets on auto everything,so the picture will be less stressful on the eyes. I was already using Flux (software).  will stop using flux for a while to see the difference.

In a few months i will test the freesync and tell you all about it. I hate that i can't test it right now...but that's how things are.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2016)

I looked @ that samsung...isnt tht the one with the capability to charge 2 or 3 models of samsung phones if rested on the stand?


----------



## pbm86 (Jun 12, 2016)

I own both Samsung LS24E390HL and Dell P2414H. I definitely prefer the picture quality of the Samsung. There is no backlight bleed. The black is really black. The OSD is little bit difficult to control as it uses a single joystick button in the back.
The Dell on the other hand has a really nice stand and a VESA mount. Also it has a DisplayPort. The picture is nice but in my opinion the Samsung is better.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 12, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I looked @ that samsung...isnt tht the one with the capability to charge 2 or 3 models of samsung phones if rested on the stand?


Its the first monitor (tv) that can charge a phone. Only if the phone has the wireless charger feature. In my case my Lumia 920 it does. 
I just watched a movie. In Movie mode display and with "Fastest" as refresh rate . The picture quality is flawless! Wish i could have money for a TV like this.


----------

